# Update, 17yo at 170lbs, 5'11



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

Been a while since i posted pics, but i havent made all that much progress, i have gotten leaner and gained a bit of weight, but not that much (maybe 5lbs?) in the last few months, i am still 17 though so im just gonna keep pluggin away at it until i make competition level.

Anyways, here are a couple of front and back shots, any feedback would be greatly appreciated, IMO my arms (especially triceps still need alot of work) and my overall thickness sucks to say the least - if anyone has any tips i would appreciate that also! I am always looking to hear about different peoples opinions on training/dieting

THanks in advance

Nameless


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Looking very lean mate.............................

Great chest, and vains are popping out.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mate at 17 I would have killed for a bod like yours dude! Whats your training program looking like at the mo mate?


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I can definitely see improvements there mate, when your that lean a 5lb gain is solid muscle so good on ya!!

Out of interst how many cals you taking in now?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Cap said:


> Mate at 17 I would have killed for a bod like yours dude! Whats your training program looking like at the mo mate?


Hey mate,

THanks very much for the compliment - my training program is something like -

Chest Day -

Dumbbell Bench Press - 4 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 (start off with 30kg dbs and end with about 48kg)

Machine Chest Press - 4 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 8. I use the whole stack for this exercise (about 160kg) and on set number 3 i do a drop set, and on set number 4 i do a double drop set with forced negatives at the end...about 6 negs)

DB Flys - 2 - 3 Sets of 10 - 8 - I use about 18 - 20kg dbs and stick with them, i hold the weight at the end of the negative part of the exercise and get a good stretch for 4 seconds on the last rep.

Back Day -

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 5 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 6, 6 (start off with my bodyweight for a warm up and go as high as adding a 35 - 40kg DB to my frame for about 5 - 6 reps

T-Bar Rows - 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 - I start off with about 2 plates on the barbell for a warm up and end with about 4 plates for 8 reps

Low Rows - Pretty much the same set up as t-bar, except i do a drop set (double drop set) on the last set

Leg Day -

Back Squats - 4 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 (i start off with about 60kg for a warm up and go as high as 140kg for 4 - 6 reps

Front Squats - Using the smith machine to get used to this exercise, but its a killer!!!, starting off with about 60kg at the moment for 4 sets of 12 - 8

Leg extensions supersetted with Hamstring Curls - 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 (occasionally i will drop both sets on the last set, and if i have a workout partner i will do negatives aswell (but usually not for ham curls because my hams are prone to cramp real bad)

Shoulder Day -

Machine Hammer strength press - 4 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 (start off with about 40kg and go as high as 80 - 90kg for 6

DB Shoulder Press - 4 Sets of 12, 10, 8, 6 (Start off with the 20kg dbs for a warm up and go as high as 35 (my shoulders are pretty weak TBH, but they are a work in progress)

Front Raises (barbell) supersetted with Side Raises (DB) supersetted with Lateral raises (DB) (TRI SET) - 3 sets of - 10

Biceps/Triceps Day -

I never used to work these directly but now i do something like this -

Tricep Extensions (Rope) - 2 Sets of 10

Tricep Extensions (Straight bar) - 2 Sets of 10

Skull Crushers (EZ Bar) - 2 sets of 8 - 10

Preacher Curl - 3 Sets of 12, 10, 8 (double drop set with negatives on the last set)

DB Curls - 2 Sets of 12 - 8

Anyway thats my workout template, that is what i did last week rather, i will change it up every week and try new things all the time, i train on instinct mostly because i think thats the best way, but i incorporate lots of methods like HIT, Dual Factor, and occasionally progressive loading like HST etc into my routines and try them for a few weeks.

Thanks for your interest man

Nameless


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you considered starting off with a heavier weight and doing less reps and maybe only 3 sets?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> I can definitely see improvements there mate, when your that lean a 5lb gain is solid muscle so good on ya!!
> 
> Out of interst how many cals you taking in now?


Hey mate, Trying to take in about 4500cals at the moment, i cant afford 7thousand cals anymore lmao, and i miss the gains from eating massive amounts of cals, but hopefully when i start working full time aftetr school ill be able to make my diet my number one priority.

Im actually a bit dissapointed with the 5lbs of muscle (i mean its been about 3 - 4 months?) i have gained, usually i would be able to gain much more than that on the high volume calorie diet, but then again i would always end up getting sick and losing some eventually (when i stop eating i lose weight at an alarming rate! lol)

thanks for the post man - i better get to school!!! haha

Nameless


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Have you considered starting off with a heavier weight and doing less reps and maybe only 3 sets?


Hey mate,

Do you mean 3 sets in total, say for my entire chest/leg day etc?

If so then i have used volume as low as 3 - 4 sets before, but i never dropped the weights, just did an ass load of drop sets/negatives/partial reps etc - what would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Well for E.G i start on the heaviest wieght i can bench for eg. (it aint alot  ) and I try to keep the weight constant for 3 to 4 sets (i drop weight if i cant) and do 4 to 6 reps of them, works very well for size IMO


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

oh and I ment it to be 3 sets per exersise dude..


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

listen mate you said you put 5 pound on in about 4 month ask any ifbb pro and they would be over the moon with that. work that out over a year if your gains continued thats 12 pounds a year youve got no reason to winge my freind just keep on plugging away and listen to what some of the guys on here say and do your home work


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah do your home work ya little sh1t!!! lol only jealous!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey mate,

Looking great.

1lb muscle a month is fine mate, you dont want to gain to quick.

Just remember, that 12lb (stone almost) a year - It soon adds up


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking sexy dude 

Now reply to my texts or take my calls bitch!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Well done mate, your looking good, extremely lean, Don't worry too much about thickness as that will come in time as alot of the guys here will tell you! you're back and chest look very good and as for your arms I'd say they were well proportioned just try lowering sets and increasing weight. Then again if your gaining what you say your are then i wouldn't worry to much!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nameless said:


> Im actually a bit dissapointed with the 5lbs of muscle (i mean its been about 3 - 4 months?)


This is totally fine, some dont even gain this.

A few things, volume looks good.

Routine looks good too.

You could try swapping the skull crushers for close grip bench and the cable pushdowns for dips, these are compound movements and you might get some more size from them.

Other than that good job, everything is going to plan.

For how lean you are you have a big chest.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

looking lean and tight you have what it takes to go a long way by the looks of things keep it up


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks very much for the comments, i appreciate them all and thanks alot for your views and thoughts on how to train, I need alot of help when it comes to getting my workout plan down for sure!

Sorry i havent replied to this thread but i have had alot of stuff to do for school (exams are coming  lol) and i have been paying particular attention to my diet and training the last few days.

Anyway im gonna post some new pics - these were taken after i got some carbs in me (i was a bit depleted of carbs when i posted the pics earlier this week so i thought i would do a bit of a carb up and gain a little bit of my thickness back, IMO i am looking alot better today, even though i may not be as lean, my confidence is back up.

I wanted to hear peoples views on wether or not i should compete this year (i know alot of the board members compete and i would like to hear their opinions), i was thinking of competing in an under 18 catagory, as this will be the last year that i am eligable for that competition level, or i could wait till next year, gain some mass and just compete in under 21 and get my ass handed to me LOL - i would much rather go into a competition with the audience thinking "THAT GUYS HUGE!" rather than "yeh thats guys pretty big for his age", so i might just wait til i am about 20 - lots of mixed thoughts.

Anything anyone has to say on the subject i would be very interested to hear it!

And btw Matt, I dont actually have my phone as it got sent away for repair and i dont have it back yet, so your gonna have to drop me an email with your number again lmao, sorry mate i wasnt ignoring, why would i ignore a hot piece of ass like you? 

Thanks in advance

Nameless


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Lol, it would help if i posted pics. Main reason i am posting these is so that i have posted my quads, there is nothign worse then a bodybuilder who wont post pics of his legs!

Hackskii - Thanks man! I think its because im a teenager, i want everything NOW lol, but i know there is a long road ahead of me to get to where i wanna be, im just gonna keep going at it and hopefully stay injury free and focused.

My chest, i would say, is my best muscle group, its about 46 and a half inches atm (expanded) which is alright considering its pretty lean, gotta start paying more attention to upper chest though i think, because its not looking too good when compared to lower.

Thanks again for youe comments and i will try doing some more compounds for triceps!

Nameless


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have good genetics.

I think the legs are nice.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

your chest seems alot better developed in relation to your legs


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Mate you in excellent shaper keep up the good work.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

tkd said:


> your chest seems alot better developed in relation to your legs


Yeah i would agree, my legs used to be pretty good, but i hurt my back squatting and my knees were getting real soar every time i squatted too. Gettin back into the heavy compound exercises for legs now though and i have added front squats, so hopefully i will see some more results in mass!!!

I gotta ask you, are those your legs in the avatar? if so then you must share your routine with me, theyre looking great!

Thanks

Nameless


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

get deadlifting to improve overall thickness on your back. Also, keep up the barbell rows.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

dude, your chest has gone red?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Carlos901 said:


> dude, your chest has gone red?


Ya I think I remember reading that he spilt some acid on himself, is that right Nameless dude?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey bro,

Yeah i spilled some sulfuric acid on myself in school, wasnt pretty. It was mostly on my choulder and back though, and a little on my chest. I think the redness on my chest is from flexing it alot lmao (good blood flow?) might even explain why it grows so much faster than everything else!


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

Awesome improvement mate!!!!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i cant beleive your only a kid!!

you talk alot more older and seem quite knowledgable for your age

are your exams in chemistry at all?

still looking good though mate

if i was you id do the contest sooner rather than later...you might not win but the experience and advice you could get would be a great help to you

more compound first though!!

god i wish i was younger [email protected]


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> i cant beleive your only a kid!!
> 
> you talk alot more older and seem quite knowledgable for your age
> 
> ...


Hey mate,

Haha thanks for the compliment, alot of people say i am quite mature for my age, and sometimes thats the reason for their disbelief regarding my muscalature, but i have a very young looking face so *shrug*

I actually left school in 5th year, and went back for my final year, I act like a complete tosser (teenager) in school to be honest, i should probably pay more attention but it is just a plan C for me atm. My real ambition in life is to become an IFFB pro/Personal Trainer - so hopefully they will work out; and if not then its back to school i guess  lol.

I am sitting a chemistry exam this year, is it only at Intermediate 2 level though (dunno how the system works where you area), i am alright at chemistry but most of my knowledge is centres around bodybuilding and the human body, but i was not allowed to sit a crash course in biology this year, so go figure - i would have kicked ass too! lol

I am deffinetaly thinkin about competing, but i am gonna have to choose a competition, and choose one quick, because the closing dates for them will be up soon i would imagine.

Ill see how things work out though

Thanks again for the comments mate!

Nameless

PS - Want2beripped - thanks for the comments mate, i see you posted your pics, your looking big and cut! lucky bastard haha, nice thickness! and nice biceps too! Keep training hard mate!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Haha thanks for the compliment, alot of people say i am quite mature for my age


You obviously don't understand sarcasm dude :tongue10: 

Looking nice and lean as always dude, and natty too, I'm impressed


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

big said:


> You obviously don't understand sarcasm dude :tongue10:
> 
> Looking nice and lean as always dude, and natty too, I'm impressed


Haha thanks mate!

I love the doughboy look u have goin on though - so bloody secksay 

Jk hunny 

Yeah i am just barely holding myself back from the darkside atm lol, im still way too young, and i know that thickness/mass that you (and the other more mature members) have will come with time (and drugs when my body has matured enough lol  )

Keep working hard mate

Nameless


----------



## musclebuilder (May 4, 2006)

Nameless aren't you ready for competition now. If you enter at junior level you could win. Do you do a lot of cardio?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Haha thanks mate!
> 
> Yeah i am just barely holding myself back from the darkside atm lol, im still way too young, and i know that thickness/mass that you (and the other more mature members) have will come with time (and drugs when my body has matured enough lol  )
> 
> ...


Thats very mature of you holding back, dont be a dumbass like me your body wont thankyou for it.

You seem to gain great without anything so keep doing what your doing buddy :beer1:

Ben


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Yeh 4real u got sum niiice gains rite der.. and at 17?!?! :| WOW!!!!

keep it up mate!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Nameless said:


> Yeah i am just barely holding myself back from the darkside atm lol, im still way too young, and i know that thickness/mass that you (and the other more mature members) have will come with time (and drugs when my body has matured enough lol  )
> 
> Keep working hard mate
> 
> Nameless


lmao

U should do stand up mate.. u'd do well


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look really good Nameless. 

Big will dump you when you hit 18.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look really good Nameless. 

Big will dump you when you hit 18.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys!

Wow this thread is old! - i didnt know other posts had been made.

I am deffinetaly gonna wait before i compete, i wanted to compete in the under 18 catogory this year, but its way too late for that now. I wanna wait until people look at me and say "Wow! that guy looks good!" regardless of age.

I reckon i will be ready to compete at junior level when iam around 200lbs shredded at 5'11 or so. So i would imagine when i am around 19 years old, or just about 19, until that time i am gonna stay pretty much in the shadows as far as competing is concerned, and then hopefully blast onto the scenes lmao - thats the plan anyway.

I also wanna wait until i have someone who can coach me on contest preperation, because to be honest i really dont have a clue, i dont know what i am doing tbh, because i have never had to cut, let along reach contest condition.

Thanks alot for the compliments guys, since these pics i have lost quite a bit of weight though, and im pretty ****ed at myself, coming in at around 160lbs atm and lookin pretty small, the defitition is there though, but thats not what im lookin for atm.

Thanks again

Gary


----------

